# HOWTO: FreeBSD Desktop - Part 3 - X11 Window System



## vermaden (May 22, 2018)

I would like to share an article about X11 configuration on a FreeBSD system.

https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/05/22/freebsd-desktop-part-3-x11-window-system/


----------

